# usb gamepad not recognized



## Camalus (Mar 2, 2005)

Couple days ago my usb game controller and printer both stopped responding. I turned off the pc, unplugged the power cord for about an hour, turned everything back on. The printer works fine. The "usb gamepad" was recognized at first, but after about 30 seconds it gave me a code 43. I repeated the process above but continue having the same result. The controller is just a cheap usb snes controller, but was just bought and has been working fine. I've also tried other usb ports with same result. Any ideas?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Test the controller on another PC. That will confirm a controller or PC issue.


----------



## Camalus (Mar 2, 2005)

Tested. Works fine on another pc.


----------



## Camalus (Mar 2, 2005)

Today I went into Device Manager and followed these instructions from Microsoft... 

USB device is not recognized when you attach it immediately after your Windows XP-based computer resumes from standby or hibernation

After turning off "Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power".
It WORKED....for about 15 minutes, then stopped responding again. I don't understand what is overloading it. Still no ideas?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Ensure the USB ports are set to not power off (as you did previously). Set them to always on.


----------

